#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Sistema para monitoramento de estações e pontos de acesso

## StefanYohansson

Sou desenvolvedor de sistemas e trabalhei em um provedor de internet, por meio deste identifiquei problemas de monitoramento na rede, onde os técnicos/suporte técnicos dependiam de receber algumas ligações para identificar que havia algum problema na rede.

Então desenvolvi um sistema baseado em emissões/recebimentos de pacotes icmp (ping).
O programa ainda está em desenvolvimento e está aberto a novas ideias, basta deixar as ideias aqui ou enviar via mensagem pessoal. Estou aberto a ideias.

Qualquer dúvida quanto a instalação e configuração, só deixar neste tópico também.
Quanto a língua, vou traduzir para o português, em breve.

*Versão development:*
https://github.com/StefanYohansson/l...ee/1.0/develop

Uma observação é que a versão development está em constante mudança. Ainda não se tem uma versão estável.
_Preciso de beta testers para esse programa._

*Instalação:*
https://github.com/StefanYohansson/l...i/Installation

*Novidades e fotos:
*https://github.com/StefanYohansson/lessap/wiki/News

Na página da versão development existe o número de commits, sempre que aumentar saiu uma nova atualização para o programa, basta baixar o zip novamente lá no site do github e substituir os arquivos. (livrando apenas o arquivo ap.db e conf.cfg) que são a base de dados e o arquivo de configuração.

----------


## tecronaldo

Bom Amigo, se precisar estou a disposição para testar o sistema. favor entrar em contato por e-mail: [email protected]

----------


## nalvo

Saudações amigos,

Sou desenvolvedor em Delphi, e estou com o meu sistema de monitoramento quase pronto aqui... dentro de poucos dias estarei postando com os fontes para a galera se divertir....

----------


## nalvo

deem uma olhada:

https://under-linux.org/showthread.php?t=161657

----------


## mjmmarcus2

Sobre identificação de equipamentos, eu uso o IP NetChequer ultilitário muito bom

https://under-linux.org/showthread.p...020#post639782

----------


## StefanYohansson

https://github.com/StefanYohansson/l...ee/1.0/develop


 Nova versão com aprimoramentos como minimizar para a bandeja do sistema operacional não ocupando espaço na barra de tarefas...Traduzido para o português e possibilidade de traduzir para outras línguas.Configuração do tempo de espera das respostas (pacotes icmp).

Em desenvolvimento:
Analisar estrutura e restaurar rede automaticamenteMonitoramento de tráfego e intensidade de sinal oscilante nos rádiosIntegração de funcionalidades com routerOS 5 (Mikrotik - O.S system)

Quem tiver algumas dicas podem deixar por aí... :}

Em breve um instalador para *Windows* fácil de usar (por enquanto tem de seguir os passos da instalação).
Lembrando que o sistema roda em qualquer plataforma, seja ela *linux, windows ou mac*.

----------


## xstefanox

Eu pessoalmente fico muito feliz com novos projetos de código aberto. Contudo, por que não simplesmente usar o Nagios?

----------


## StefanYohansson

> Eu pessoalmente fico muito feliz com novos projetos de código aberto. Contudo, por que não simplesmente usar o Nagios?


Bem, o programa foi mais como uma experiência em constante evolução, mas como questão de porque não usar um software mais avançado X ou Y, fica alguns exemplos como o do Qt, ao qual teve a licença vendida para a Nokia que deixou o código livre e uma versão de graça e logo depois foi vendida para a Digia que tornou as coisas bem mais burocráticas e há quem creia que ainda falta muita coisa a acontecer com o Qt. E enfim, essas empresas vão a falência ou vendem seus produtos a outras constantemente, o que acontece é que as diretrizes de uma empresa são diferentes de outras.

Um dia, se todos usam o Nagios (se tem uma versão free) e de repente, a companhia vende ou resolve fechar e deixar apenas pago. Até valerá a pena pagar, mas se houver um software que acompanhou o tempo de desenvolvimento e cresceu no mesmo tempo exponencial, se as pessoas apostarem nesse outro (tanto usuários quanto desenvolvedores), ele pode se tornar igual ou melhor.

Apenas minha opnião. :~

----------


## xstefanox

> Bem, o programa foi mais como uma experiência em constante evolução, mas como questão de porque não usar um software mais avançado X ou Y, fica alguns exemplos como o do Qt, ao qual teve a licença vendida para a Nokia que deixou o código livre e uma versão de graça e logo depois foi vendida para a Digia que tornou as coisas bem mais burocráticas e há quem creia que ainda falta muita coisa a acontecer com o Qt. E enfim, essas empresas vão a falência ou vendem seus produtos a outras constantemente, o que acontece é que as diretrizes de uma empresa são diferentes de outras.
> 
> Um dia, se todos usam o Nagios (se tem uma versão free) e de repente, a companhia vende ou resolve fechar e deixar apenas pago. Até valerá a pena pagar, mas se houver um software que acompanhou o tempo de desenvolvimento e cresceu no mesmo tempo exponencial, se as pessoas apostarem nesse outro (tanto usuários quanto desenvolvedores), ele pode se tornar igual ou melhor.
> 
> Apenas minha opnião. :~


Mas caro StefanYohansson, o Nagios atualmente já possui uma versão gratuita e outra paga. Eu honestamente não acho que seria um problema pagar pelo software. Minha crítica - construtiva, devo acrescentar - sobre o desenvolvimento do seu software é o problema de inúmeros forks e a criação de vários softwares que fazem exatamente a mesma coisa de outros softwares já consolidados disponíveis. O problema que isso gera é que, ao invés de termos vários desenvolvedores trabalhando poucos softwares com um propósito, nós temos vários desenvolvedores trabalhando em vários projetos, de maneira separada. Sem falar na quantidade desses projetos que acabam morrendo, ou porque não houveram outros interessados, ou porque o próprio desenvolvedor inicial desencanou, e o projeto ainda não é maduro o suficiente para que outra pessoa continue o seu desenvolvimento. Tudo isso gera um "cemitério" de projetos. Para o administrador, ele começa a utilizar o projeto, e tem que voltar para outro projeto mais consolidado porque o anterior não é mais desenvolvido.

Realmente, as bibliotecas Qt em termos de licença sempre foram um aborto. E todo desenvolvedor que faz uso dessas bibliotecas deveria ter isso em mente antes de adotar em projetos, justamente para evitar esse tipo de problema.

O Nagios surgiu como um software livre, e vai continuar livre por um bom tempo (provavelmente para sempre), mesmo porque seu código-fonte está disseminado por toda a web. A "empresa" vai ter que surgir com um produto totalmente novo, com uma licença nova, etc.

Também só minha opinião. =)


Abraços!

----------


## gutemberg

> Sou desenvolvedor de sistemas e trabalhei em um provedor de internet, por meio deste identifiquei problemas de monitoramento na rede, onde os técnicos/suporte técnicos dependiam de receber algumas ligações para identificar que havia algum problema na rede.
> 
> Então desenvolvi um sistema baseado em emissões/recebimentos de pacotes icmp (ping).
> O programa ainda está em desenvolvimento e está aberto a novas ideias, basta deixar as ideias aqui ou enviar via mensagem pessoal. Estou aberto a ideias.
> 
> Qualquer dúvida quanto a instalação e configuração, só deixar neste tópico também.
> Quanto a língua, vou traduzir para o português, em breve.
> 
> *Versão development:*
> ...


O filme História sem fim, é real kkkk.. parece até que estava cheirando cocaína, ficou animado na hora depois desistiu.. e um pucha saquismo sem fim que no fim não deu em nada.

----------


## alexsuarezferreira

eita, resucitando post morto???

----------


## sphreak

> O filme História sem fim, é real kkkk.. parece até que estava cheirando cocaína, ficou animado na hora depois desistiu.. e um pucha saquismo sem fim que no fim não deu em nada.


VC é loko ou quer 10zão???

----------


## gutemberg

> VC é loko ou quer 10zão???


Obrigado!!!

----------

